# [portage] Nettoyer proprement les anciens kernels (résolu)

## F!nTcH

Plop !

J'ai un petit souci de remplissage d'une partition et en fouillant un peu, je tombe sur ça :

```
# ls /usr/src

ati    linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

linux  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2  linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6  linux-2.6.23-gentoo

```

Ma question (de feignant) est : quelle est la commande pour désinstaller proprement ces vieux noyaux ? (ou le cas échéant, si un rm -rf suffit)

Merki !

J'avoue que je me suis pas penché sérieusement sur la question, j'ai compris que c'était lié aux slots (genre je suis en train d'engranger 2.6.23-r1 en NS), et donc ça pourra m'indiquer (en généralisant) comment on nettoie les programmes dans des slots différents.

----------

## kwenspc

unmerge les et:

```

# cd /usr/src && rm -rf <le rep>

```

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, régulièrement, c'est "rm -rf" sur les vieux kernels, puis "emerge -P gentoo-sources"

On peut le faire dans l'autre sens, mais ça va plus vite si on rm -rf avant  :Wink: 

D'une manière générale, pour virer les slots inutiles, c'est emerge -P (--prune).

Mais pour les kernel, ça suffit pas, parceque ça n'enlève pas les fichiers compilés lors de la compilation du kernel...

Il y a aussi un script de TGL je crois, qui automatise ça, qui traine sur le forum...

----------

## F!nTcH

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> unmerge les et:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src && rm -rf <le rep>
> ...

 

Pourtant j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge -s gentoo-sources
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]
> ...

 

Si j'en crois emerge, il ne reste que le 23 et le 23-r1 que je dois compiler et installer ...

EDIT : j'ai trouvé mon erreur !!

Faut que je précise gentoo-sources-XXXX le numéro du kernel ...

----------

## guilc

emerge -s ne donne que le slot avec la version la plus élevée.

Exemple :

```
# emerge -s automake

Searching...

[ Results for search key : automake ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-devel/automake

      Latest version available: 1.10

      Latest version installed: 1.10

      Size of files: 872 kB

      Homepage:      http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

      Description:   Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

      License:       GPL-2
```

Et pourtant :

```
# eix automake

[I] sys-devel/automake

     Available versions:

        (1.4)   1.4_p6

        (1.5)   1.5

        (1.6)   1.6.3

        (1.7)   1.7.9-r1

        (1.8)   1.8.5-r3

        (1.9)   1.9.6-r2

        (1.10)  1.10

     Installed versions:  1.5(1.5)(10:29:38 28.05.2006) 1.7.9-r1(1.7)(10:30:12 28.05.2006) 1.8.5-r3(1.8)(10:29:50 28.05.2006) 1.9.6-r2(1.9)(10:30:39 28.05.2006) 1.10(1.10)(08:46:37 16.10.2006)

     Homepage:            http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

     Description:         Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

```

----------

## F!nTcH

 *guilc wrote:*   

> emerge -s ne donne que le slot avec la version la plus élevée.
> 
> Exemple :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ah ça, ça m'intéresse !

et peut-on savoir en une commande quels sont les programmes qui sont installés en slots ? ou c'est culture générale (on sait que les kernels..., on sait que automake ... on sait que gcc ...) ?

Heu l'expérience montre que le rm -rf n'est pas utile, portage nettoie tout tout seul apparement ...

----------

## guilc

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Heu l'expérience montre que le rm -rf n'est pas utile, portage nettoie tout tout seul apparement ...

 

Un kernel qui n'a jamais été compilé, oui.

Un kernel qui a été compilé, non : tous les fichiers générés lors de la compilation ne sont pas supprimés, donc le répertoire dans /usr/src va rester...

Pour détecter les paquets installés en plusieurs version (sur plusieurs slots normalement) :

```
eix -i
```

----------

## F!nTcH

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   Heu l'expérience montre que le rm -rf n'est pas utile, portage nettoie tout tout seul apparement ... 
> 
> Un kernel qui n'a jamais été compilé, oui.
> 
> Un kernel qui a été compilé, non : tous les fichiers générés lors de la compilation ne sont pas supprimés, donc le répertoire dans /usr/src va rester...
> ...

 

Ah c'est possible, j'ai dégagé des kernels que j'ai jamais mis à jour ... je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai pas suivi le mouvement .. je suis encore au 22-r1 d'après uname ... badboy ...

Je vais m'installer le 23-r1 à côté pour voir si ça marche ...

Et obligé de compiler eix ... (que je connaissais pas, du reste...)

Finalement je pensais que GCC allait avoir plein de versions installées côte à côte, eh ben non !! même pas !!  :Razz: 

Bon merci pour toutes ces lumières, je vais me débrouiller pour la suite !

----------

## yoyo

Juste une petite précision : il n'y a pas que les sources ("/usr/src/linux-2.6.xx-*") à nettoyer. Les répertoires "/lib/modules/2.6.xx.*" prennent une place inutile (surtout si les noyaux ont été supprimés).

Enjoy !

ps : il va sans dire que les noyaux non-utilisés dans "/boot" peuvent aussi être effacés (je pense en particulier au utilisateur de genkernel qui génère un nom différent à chaque noyau et le copie automatiquement sur "/boot").

----------

## geekounet

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> Ah c'est possible, j'ai dégagé des kernels que j'ai jamais mis à jour ... je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai pas suivi le mouvement .. je suis encore au 22-r1 d'après uname ... badboy ...
> 
> Je vais m'installer le 23-r1 à côté pour voir si ça marche ...

 

En même temps, quel besoin de faire tourner tout le temps le dernier kernel à la mode ? Quand t'en as un qui marche et que tout le matos est reconnu, pas besoin de passer aux suivants, sauf besoin particulier ...

Perso j'en installe un et je masque les versions supérieures pour être tranquille, j'en installe pas d'inutiles comme ça  :Smile:  Si j'ai besoin d'upgrader, je monte le masque à la version supérieure.

----------

## boozo

Ou encore (cit. handbook) :

 *Quote:*   

> 5.c. Paquets gérés hors de Portage
> 
> Utiliser Portage avec des paquets gérés manuellement
> 
> Dans certains cas, vous voudrez peut-être configurer, installer et maintenir des paquets vous-même sans que Portage ne s'en mêle même si le paquet est disponible dans l'arbre Portage. Des cas typiques sont le noyau et les pilotes nvidia. Vous pouvez configurer Portage pour qu'il sache que certains paquets ont été installés manuellement. On appelle cela « injecter un paquet » et cela se fait grâce au fichier /etc/portage/profile/package.provided.
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> unmerge les et:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src && rm -rf <le rep>
> ...

 

Il ne reste pas des modules dans /lib ou quelques chose comme ça ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   unmerge les et:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src && rm -rf <le rep>
> ...

 

Oui en effet j'ai oublié de le noter mais yoyo l'a aussi rappeler.

----------

## yoyo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Il ne reste pas des modules dans /lib ou quelques chose comme ça ?

 C'est pas parce qu'on est vieux qu'il ne faut plus nous écouter !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

merci kwenspc pour m'avoir lu ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## d2_racing

héhé, je viens de voir ça  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  Quand t'en as un qui marche et que tout le matos est reconnu, pas besoin de passer aux suivants, sauf besoin particulier ...
> 
> 

 Bonsoir pierreG,

jusqu'à récemment j'avais la même optique et je ne changeai plus de noyo quand tout mon hard était d'équerre mais, au fil des lectures de Linux Magazine , partie kernel corner , j'ai pris goût à essayer les noyaux nouveaux 

 1) ça peut aider les développeurs

 2) il y a des fonctionnalités qui sont liées à l'exploitation de l'OS (les scheduler ,le tickless etc ) et bien que je n'en comprenne pas le 10ième c'est très tentant de les essayer.

 3) on en perd pas la main du "comment se faire un noyau".

A+:jlp

Je ne marche plus par besoin mais par envie ; ce qui mon luxe de gentooiste.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai hâte de voir les changements avec le UVESAFB dans mon cas.

C'est aussi un luxe Gentoo quand on sait comment ça fonctionne et surtout ça nous donne une liberté  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> J'ai hâte de voir les changements avec le UVESAFB dans mon cas.

 

Chez moi ça me foire le suspend2 ... pour ça que je reste en 2.6.22 avec le vesafb-tng  :Smile: 

----------

## F!nTcH

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   J'ai hâte de voir les changements avec le UVESAFB dans mon cas. 
> 
> Chez moi ça me foire le suspend2 ... pour ça que je reste en 2.6.22 avec le vesafb-tng 

 

pas mieux : 2.6.22, je franchis pas le cap, Alsa arrive pas à suivre apparement ... et fglrx non plus ... ils ont tous deux un tantinet indispensables !

----------

## xaviermiller

ah bon ? j'ai le 2.6.23, alsa-driver et radeon sans aucun problème  :Wink: 

----------

